# وداعا لصعوبة قراءة الكتب الانجليزية وترجمتها



## عمرو عثمان (10 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
اقدم لكم اروع برنامجين لسهولة قراءة الكتب الانجليزية وترجمتها 
البرنامج الاول عبارة عن مترجم فورى يترجم بمجرد الاشارة على الكلمة بالماوس
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JNCG6BXB
يساعدك ايضا البرنامج على التعود على قراءة الكتب الانجليزة حيث يتيح البرنامج امرين مهمين عند الاستعمال.
1-ترجمة الكلمات التى لاتعرفها بمجرد الاشارة عليها ونطقها بالصوت مما يتيح لك قراءة الكتاب بسهولة ويعودك على قراءة مثل هذة الكتب.
2-سهولة التعامل مع البرنامج بعيدا عن البرامج الاخرى التى تتطلب كتابة الكلمة المراد ترجمتها مما يدعك للملل وقفل الكتاب.

البرنامج الثانى عبارة عن تحويل صيغة pdf to word لكى يعمل البرنامج بسهولة معكم
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LQGPNVNR


----------



## عمرو عثمان (11 أغسطس 2007)

لعل البرنامج ينال أعجابكم


----------



## شملول (11 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور على البرنامجين وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## am_em (11 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور البرنامجين تحفه 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ladymaly (11 أغسطس 2007)

thanx alot


----------



## المهندس قسام (11 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك ..

أحسنت أخي عمرو عثمان ..


----------



## جهاد ايبك (11 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخي العزيز ... لكن حب وذا لو كان البرنامج على موقع غير ميغا ابلود مثل ال z شير


----------



## mtoutou (12 أغسطس 2007)

اخي --عمرو عثمان--**مشكوووووووووووور على البرنامجين وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك****

اخي ***جهاد ايبك***
البرنامج على موقع غير ميغا ابلود مثل www.4shared.com

البرنامج الاول عبارة عن مترجم فورى 
:7: http://www.4shared.com/file/21883387/2fc5490c/__online.html
البرنامج الثانى عبارة عن تحويل صيغة pdf to word 
http://www.4shared.com/file/21883386/58c2799a/Pdf2word.html:56: :14:


----------



## القائد العام (18 أغسطس 2007)

ارجو ان ترسلو لى برنامج الوافى الزهبى ,,,,,,,,,,, واكون شاكرا


----------



## محمدالديب (19 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## دمعة الماسة (20 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك لله خيرا


----------



## الشلهوب (23 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسه سلمى (23 أغسطس 2007)

جد الف شكر الك


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (25 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك....
ولكن يا اخي ما اسم البرنامج هل هو ايزي لينغو


----------



## jassim78 (25 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوررر وجاري التجربة


----------



## م.سعد نجم (25 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور 
وجارى تحميل البرنامج


----------



## كاظم الياسري (29 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا الك اخير الكريم


----------



## فريد شوقى بطرس (1 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جدا على البرنامج الاول بالنسبه للثانى يفتح نفس الاول؟
وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Omar_com (5 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور أخي عمرو


----------



## x007i (6 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على برنامج الترجمه يا جميل


----------



## مهندس ربيع (6 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا موضوع رائع


----------



## زيد الحسني (14 سبتمبر 2007)

:20:  مشكور
 مشكور  مشكور
 مشكور


----------



## شعبان حبيب (14 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.حذيفة الجواش (14 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## عميد الإتي (16 سبتمبر 2007)

أرجو تحميل البرنامجين مرة أخرى و في أقرب وقت 

لأن موقع ميجا أب لود محجوب في السعودية و فور شير مزبوط بس لما أجي أحمل الملف مو موجود


----------



## علاء الدين2 (16 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا على مجهودك الكبير


----------



## عمار الغزاوي (16 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (16 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك
فكرة مجربة سا بقا 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (17 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور على البرنامجين وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## geniusse01 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## محمود حمدي السعدني (29 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا .... وشكرا لك.


----------



## essam49 (4 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## يـــحــيى (1 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يهطيك العافية و مشكور على هذه البرامج و نستنى المزيد


----------



## خالد بن سعود (1 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا" وجااااااااااري التحميل دمت بود


----------



## سلام هاشم (16 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر على هذه البرامج الرائعه 
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## laith1 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ..


----------



## احمد رونى (17 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## ســـــهيل (17 نوفمبر 2008)

ايش السيريال نمبر


----------



## العاصفي (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الف الف شكر لك اخي العزيز على هذين البرنامجين الرائعين


----------



## الطل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا مجهود طيب والى الامام


----------



## nadir saeed (19 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا علي المترجم الرائع


----------



## anas12061975 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على البرنامج ارجو منك الرقم و السيريا لاكمال التحميل


----------



## فهد الفهاد (21 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## mrzook792 (21 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور على البرنامجين


----------



## Gaaman (23 نوفمبر 2008)

تسلم يا عسل


----------



## furat_hadi (25 نوفمبر 2008)

من المفيد جدا ان يكون لديك مترجم لمعرفة بعض الكلمات ولكن ان تستعمله لترجمة نصوص كاملة, هذا شيء محزن وخصوصا اذا كنت حاصل على شهادة بالهندسة. عموما يشكر الاخ على المجهود الطيب.


----------



## fayroumf (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*ربدشير*

من يرفعه لنا على الربدشير رحم الله والديه:69:


----------



## 0yaz9 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عمرو عثمان (15 ديسمبر 2008)

البرنامج صغير ممكن تبحث عنه باسم easylingo


----------



## alghrooob (16 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Saber Mohamed (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*مشكوررر وجاري التجربة*​


----------



## jassim78 (28 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## khalil setif (30 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khalil setif (30 ديسمبر 2008)

البرنامج قيد التجريب
شكرا لك اخي الفاضل


----------



## newart (30 ديسمبر 2008)

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .​


----------



## bobstream (30 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور أخي على المجهود


----------



## km6 (30 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور جدا جدا جداااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## aziar05 (3 يناير 2009)

merci pour votre aide


----------



## م/ عاشق (8 يناير 2009)

مشكور وعساك علي القوة 
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## khalil setif (9 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على البرنامج 
ان شاء الله سيرفع عنا الكثير من التعب


----------



## 0yaz9 (15 أبريل 2009)

هناك افضل منه و اسهل بكثير هو 
google translate


----------



## aysha (27 أبريل 2009)

شكرا برنامج حلو فعلا ويساعد اوي في قراءة المراجع


----------



## miltronique (26 مايو 2009)

مشكور على البرنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــامج


----------



## محمد جزائر (29 مايو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك .......*


----------



## fatou7 (31 مايو 2009)

Thanks 
ya handsa 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## Mohammed El-Gaily (7 أبريل 2010)

مية مية
تسلم يابشمهندس


----------



## الفارس (7 أبريل 2010)

جزاك لله خيرا


----------



## عبدالحفيظ شوقى (9 أبريل 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووور على البرنامجين وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## selehdar (10 يوليو 2011)

الف الف شكر


----------

